# spray to use on smoked pork butt



## bubbska (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello, first time smoking a pork butt. Can anyone offer advice on the measurement/ratio of apple cider/vinager/bourbon when mixing it to spray on the butt? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 30, 2016)

I sprayed a lot in the beginning of my smoking experience.  I would use equal parts of whatever I put in the sprayer.  Don't fill the sprayer BTW unless you have a smoker full of meat.  If you are only smoking one butt, only put about an inch or so in the sprayer, and you'll probably still have to throw some away. 

The apple cider and vinegar works well.  So does adding simple syrup (make your own, don't buy it), imitation maple syrup, or Triple Sec.  Save the bourbon and drink it. 

I rarely spray at all now.  If you are not careful when you spray you wash away all the rub.  About the only time I spray nowadays is when I'm creating something similar to the coating on a Honey Baked Ham on a butt or ribs.


----------



## radioguy (Mar 30, 2016)

I too used to spritz a lot.  I've reduced doing that to keep temps up.  Have a small electric and opening the door adds to overall cook time.  I use 2/3's plain Apple juice, no added sugar, and 1/3 Captain Morgan spiced rum.  I do spray it real good when I foil at the end.  Be sure to let it rest for at least an hour or two.  When I unwrap there is very little loose juice.  Pull it and enjoy!

Give JJ's foiling sauce a try. I use it all the time for great flavor profile.

Good luck

RG


----------



## bubbska (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.

Kevin


----------

